# Visitor visa for pregnant wife's mother



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

My wife is currently on a subclass 820 and has applied for 801 just over 6 months ago.

She's currently 17 weeks pregnant with the baby due in May next year. We'd like to invite her mum to come to Australia for 3-4 months total, (arriving just before the baby is born) so she can hang around and give us a bit of support (especially for the wife, it's our first bub).

Her mum comes from a high risk country and doesn't speak any English.
She has been to Australia before for our wedding and no questions asked they granted her a 3 month multiple entry visitor visa even when we told immi she'd only be here for 5 days.

I'm looking for tips or information from anyone who has done exactly what we're doing in the past before applying for the visa.
Obviously I'll write a stat dec, attach bank statements showing we have funds to fully support her entire trip, she will be staying with us etc, my wife can write a letter and we can send proof of due date of baby etc.

What we are hoping for, and I hope this isn't asking too much - but it would be nice to get a 6 month (or more) multiple entry visa just in case her mum needed to go back home for a period of time... basically at the moment we don't really have any fixed plans.

Her mum owns a house, runs her own small business and has no reason to ever want to break the visa rules and work or study, and every reason to return home, so we aren't too concerned about that.

Anyone have tips or experience with this in the past, how do Immigration look at these kinds of requests? At this stage looking to go for a standard Subclass 600 visitor visa. If my wife's PR comes through very quickly is there any benefit in switching it to a sponsored family visit visa or easier just to stick with the 600?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It is great benefit that she has been here before, I am no expert but I know that helps. When applying do not get too greedy but in your sponsor letter just say you would like mum to be around first 6 month but want a multi in case emergency at home (family, business or other) and then she can return. They may just give you what you want.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Apply for a 12 month, but say you will be happy with whatever they give.

She got one before, i'd guess using the same info etc, it shouldn't be too difficult.

However. One thing you say: "Her mum runs her own small business".
Devils Advocate question: "How will she run it while away?"


----------



## mazumder (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am seeking information regarding visitor/tourist /family sponsor visa information. If anyone know anything related to this please ,please share.
let me explain my situation first 
Me n my wife both are permanent residence. My wife doesn't has any job now, she is 6 months pregnant now.my mother in law wants to come over here from Bangladesh to look after my wife on delivery time, which is due on feb-2017 for 45-60 days. 
My queries are-
1. Which exact visa subclass I should apply for and which form/s will requires for that?
2. Should I or my wife apply from my immi account for my mother-in-law?in that case any additional form need to be filled up by the applicant?
3. How many days earlier should I apply?
4.So far I know , if I apply for family sponsored visa ,CO might ask for upto $15000 as bond.in that case, can I use my credit card and get refund to my savings account?
5. Does she needs a medical insurance for those days?
6.Here is the list which I am planning to arrange, please correct me if I don't need some of these or need to add any other documents-
a.Mother in laws passport , national id , birth certificate, property owner documents,police clearance
b. Photograph
c.filled up application form/online form
d.my wife's pr +passport, public exam certificate where her moms name on it
e.doctors report mentioning baby's due date
f.our marriage certificate, my bank statement, my payslip, invitation letter

Thank you


----------

